# you might want to get lost in here



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

i was searching for how to do the baluster crochet stitches
and came across this site.
it seems to have quite a lot of things on it and whether they are all free or not i have no idea but the one i looked at was.
anyway here is the url for you to make your own selection/s to check out.
have a great day, regards, JOHN
http://www.knittychick.com/shawl_stole_wrap.htm


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you John :-D :-D


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow! What a treasure trove of patterns. Thank you VERY much.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Many thanks for the link!!
Susan


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Great site. Thanks!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

get lost? I could spend the rest of my life just working through some of the patterns..........
Thank you for sharing, great site.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I very happily got lost there thanks John


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks John also added to my favourites


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks John - well worth bookmarking
maggieuk


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I got lost too - so many patterns so little time ;-). Thanks for link.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Fantastic site - Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I also got lost, thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Great site thank you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wow what a site John, thank you....bookmarking for sure...


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a wonderful site, thanks John. If you can't a find it here it probably doesn't exist!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

John,
Great site. I was very taken by Applachian Spring,,, I live not so far from the foothills. It is one of the most beautiful mountain ranges on Mother Earth. Thanks so much for sharing. SMILE


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh dear.... looks like I won't get through KP today. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for a great site! Looks like I will be busy searching for THE right pattern, and not knitting again! lol This is really a problem for me!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks or the link!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, lots of stuff to check out, thanks


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

one more reason why I'll never have a clean house! Thanks!! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, soooo many patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

How to spend an hour or two...or four or five? Downloaded lots! Many thanks.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, John! I needed a few hundred different shawl options to choose from!


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing his great site


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I could get lost for days on this site. I have book marked it and will look when I have more time. Thanks, John.


----------



## ourbaby (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the great site John. It has a bit of everything on it. This is a keeper site.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes I did get lost in the vast amount of patterns. Saved the link for future. Thanks


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

save link! saved!! Another 'black hole'! LOL Thanks John!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

This is a great site has everything, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> i was searching for how to do the baluster crochet stitches
> and came across this site.
> it seems to have quite a lot of things on it and whether they are all free or not i have no idea but the one i looked at was.
> anyway here is the url for you to make your own selection/s to check out.
> ...


Thank you John, that is a wonderful site. I have to make time to go thru all of these patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing.... thanks for posting.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I did get lost -- for several hours! Thanks for the link. I do wish that Berocco would not close their patterns out, and that I could find those TAOS patterns on the Way-Back Machine (which does not seem to work for me).


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, John. Yep, went down the yarn-rabbithole and was lost for quite a while, you wicked man, heh heh.
Hannet


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi John,
I love this site!!! I spot checked numerous patterns and they were all free!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you! Great site!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have never seen so many free patterns. For the AG clothes knitters there is quite a few patterns on this site


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Indeed a fantastic site and I get all hot and bothered when I see lovely patterns I would love to knit and then I remember that I only knit flat with two standard knobs on the end needles and then my bubble bursts. I know that lots of you have tried to tempt me to doing circular but I am afraid that I do not wish to try this at my age of 76 nearly 77 I am happy as I am so I will just look and long.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everso for this wonderful collection of patterns. I could get lost in here easily! lol


----------



## bedmonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, John. Was anyone able to find their facebook page?


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you Jonh great site I think I've only skimmed the surface that should keep me going for a while thanks for sharing scrags


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## wovenform (Jul 30, 2012)

I got lost John. What a fantastic site and so easy to use, something for everyone. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much John, you are incredible :thumbup:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks so much John. I've been thinking of doing a bolero for my GG, and I see there are lots of patterns here. By the way. what are baluster crochet stitches? I've never heard of it.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Iam at present about to get lost for most of Saturday thanks John


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks john a great site.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks John, that is just what I needed. 10,000 new patterns to want to do. Yikes!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you John. That is a great site. Most of the things I looked at were free. Of course I will need several DAYS to get through all of it. You're the greatest.


----------

